# Mariah Carey ist Mama geworden



## Claudia (30 Apr. 2011)

*Mariah Carey** (41) und Ehemann Nick Cannon (30) sind Eltern von Zwillingen geworden – ein Mädchen und ein Junge! *



Carey brachte die Babys am Samstagmorgen (Ortszeit) in Los Angeles zur Welt, zwei Wochen vor dem ausgezählten Tag. 
Eine Sprecherin der Sängerin sagte, das Mädchen sei zuerst auf die Welt gekommen. Bei der Geburt habe es 2350 Gramm gewogen. Ihr Bruder war mit 3440 Gramm etwas schwerer. Die Namen stünden noch nicht fest.
Cannon habe Carey in ihrem Rolls-Royce Phantom in ein Krankenhaus in Los Angeles gefahren. Carey sei ruhig gewesen, Cannon aber so nervös, dass er zunächst die falsche Abteilung angesteuert habe.
Für beide sind es die ersten Kinder. Und die sollen es so gut haben wie möglich. Schon Wochen vor der Geburt hatte das Paar das Kinderzimmer einrichten lassen. In der Villa in Bel Air (USA) wartet auf die Babys ein Traum-Zimmer in Creme, Lindgrün und Rosé. Rund 57 000 Euro hat die luxuriöse Einrichtung gekostet. 



Quelle. Bild.de


----------



## Chamser81 (1 Mai 2011)

Die Kleinen werden sicher nicht verhungern! Glückwunsch


----------

